# road sweeping



## AintNoFun

We have a lot of customers ask us to get into sweeping for when they mill/pave? i want to start doing some research.. whats the best type of machine for this application, and does anyone have a ballpark operating cost per hour for the machine? thanks


----------



## RLM

I dont know a whole lot about sweeping, but in my market it is extremely competitive pricing is low & machines are expensive to maintain. I just called for a price for a lot I bid on, quoted $60/trip on a once a monthly basis, lot is 5-6 acres.


----------



## grandview

This is what our town has. They use it also when milling roads.









Or you could use one of these.Anyone remember seeing these around?


----------



## rsweeper

You need to get a broom sweeper truck, I cant believe they are using a Vac truck to try and sweep millings in Grandview's area. That has to be a real joke to watch and must take 5 times as long to get done. We use Broom Bear sweepers, We work mostly with milling companies, paving companies, and chip seal companies. As for cost, thats a hard one, its your overhead, insurance, wages, equip cost, maintenance, etc etc. I will say that if you are working 5 days a week 8-10 hrs a day, your curb brooms will last 5 days, your rear broom will last apx 10 days, all depends on what you are sweeping. But that is about average length in time they last. If you get into heavy sweeping, witch I dont really think you should with no experience, you better be very carefull, you can damage these types of sweepers very quickly if you dont know what you are doing. And maintenance is big, both keeping on top of it and when repairs need to be done it is very costly, and even more costly if you are not able to do repairs yourself. I can go over with you some of the things and about how long things last, need adjustments, etc. Call me on that one. Way to much to type in a reply. When you call be ready to spend about a hour just going over the small things and to help figure out about where you should be charging.

Ed Ragains
Ragains Sweeping Service


----------



## Greenstar lawn

grandview;1474733 said:


> This is what our town has. They use it also when milling roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could use one of these.Anyone remember seeing these around?


Are you the guy in the middle?


----------



## AintNoFun

ed, thanks so much for the info. i appreciate your PM and will def give you a buzz. we are already a Union company. im sure i can get experienced operators outta the hall to run the broom, but that has yet to be tried, lol...



rsweeper;1474803 said:


> You need to get a broom sweeper truck, I cant believe they are using a Vac truck to try and sweep millings in Grandview's area. That has to be a real joke to watch and must take 5 times as long to get done. We use Broom Bear sweepers, We work mostly with milling companies, paving companies, and chip seal companies. As for cost, thats a hard one, its your overhead, insurance, wages, equip cost, maintenance, etc etc. I will say that if you are working 5 days a week 8-10 hrs a day, your curb brooms will last 5 days, your rear broom will last apx 10 days, all depends on what you are sweeping. But that is about average length in time they last. If you get into heavy sweeping, witch I dont really think you should with no experience, you better be very carefull, you can damage these types of sweepers very quickly if you dont know what you are doing. And maintenance is big, both keeping on top of it and when repairs need to be done it is very costly, and even more costly if you are not able to do repairs yourself. I can go over with you some of the things and about how long things last, need adjustments, etc. Call me on that one. Way to much to type in a reply. When you call be ready to spend about a hour just going over the small things and to help figure out about where you should be charging.
> 
> Ed Ragains
> Ragains Sweeping Service


----------



## big bird

grandview you should see the sweepers don's welding has thay do a lot of streets and milling jobs


----------



## grandview

That old yellow beater?


----------

